# how to sell/where to sell



## SteveCherry (May 21, 2013)

I retired a few years ago and was looking for a way to earn some spending money without having to get an actual job. So I thought about selling wood craft products. I made a few Shaker Oval boxes They didn't turn out perfect but look pretty decent. I put ten in a local store on consignment but I haven't been notified that any of them have sold. I realize that there are a lot of factors to consider but was interested if anyone was able to offer some general suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a really tough market. 
The internet has made it great in some ways but harder for the craftsman in other ways.
I actually sell more of my small crafts to other woodworkers. The general public don't have a clue or have been desensitized by the internet. 
My advice push yourself continue to enjoy the process. Don't trying to predict what will sell try not to be influenced too much by others work. Look to the wood for guidance. Nature 
Good Luck


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I would find a product that's in demand. Maybe it's just my area, but I don't see anybody paying for a nice well crafted box.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I learned the same thing. I've made some amazing bowls. Galleries charge 30% fee. There's no money after all my work. So I'll just use my work for presents.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My experience with selling on consignment was lousy. Rarely sold anything there. I sell at local farmers market and keep my prices low on my boxes. Over the past 14 years I have sold close to 3000 of them. I have a self-funding hobby this way. No real money though. All my wood and equipment is paid for by these sales.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Do they have Farmers Markets in your area or craft/art fairs? Maybe go to those and see if other artisans are selling woodwork crafts.

Just an idea. Good luck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

farm or craft market but lots of different options as every week could be different item that is popular :<)))))


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not aware of a quick way to sell. A good website pays dividends but it takes weeks to set one up and can take years for it to start generating sales.

A lot of people like marketing through social media but I don't favor that myself. It takes constant effort to keep content in front of people's eyes. A website gets slower results but those results last a long time.

Your best bet is to setup a basic website with one really nice homepage. Get business cards, make an assortment of different items and start attending different events and talking to different people until you find out what people want that they can't get elsewhere. You have to get those initial sales to generate word of mouth referrals. Don't get stuck on a single product. Be prepared to adjust to demand.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

If we knew the secret of the golden goose why would we tell ANYONE?

Everyone is looking for that easy to make from inexpensive materials item that sells likes hotcakes. I've had a few that sold well over the years, PO Box banks, jigs, boxes, pipes, etc.








Sold over 100 of these from $100 & up over the years

The pipes have been the closest to ideal. Three holes in a 3/4×3/4×4 blank and some random shaping & sanding selling for $5-$10 each a dozen at a time to the local smoke shop.








My pipes on display at Smoking Knight here in Florida










Most other stuff is commissions.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Tough market, I had an illusion that maybe I can recoup my wood cost but even have doubts about that. I almost think you can do better with larger pieces than trinkets. About the only thing that comes to mind is beach and lake house stuff but you need a way to have someone paint the letters on it too.


----------



## Xcomunic8d (7 mo ago)

Locally guys tend to work with tropical hardwoods- Koa, mango, monkeypod etc. they will sell those to tourists in farmers markets, or consignment stores. The nicer the project the faster it moves with tourists. Koa jewelry boxes seem to go well.

With locals:
I think it's about simple things that people want and cost less than junk at the store. 
Facebook marketplace, Craigslist, Etsy, probably more. 
I get people asking for my work it's just so time consuming I can't keep up. Also weather can be a serious setback when I'm spraying.

Some things I've seen locally:

1. Build what people will buy not what you want - stove covers, cutting boards, coffee tables, end tables, beds- more but you get idea. 
2. Sell your goods at a profit but same or less as furniture store- think decorative (Koa) tops with cheaper (painted poplar, alder, I really don't like pine) supporting structure. 
3. Cater to a wide market- help the working man. 
4. Bulld the occasional special gift but make sure you price properly.

I've learned tons about this from guys on YouTube it may not all translate but very helpful ideas on there.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

You have to produce and market what people want, not what you want to make. If I walk into a craft show or a farmers market and someone is selling beautifully crafted wooden boxes I'd keep walking. I have no desire for a wood box. What am I going to put in it? Let's say the guy strikes up a conversation with me and we talk woodworking for 15 minutes and at the end he says to me, "I enjoyed our conversation, I would like to offer you any of my wooden boxes of your choice for free". My response would be the same, no thanks I have no use for a wooden box. Unless…. there is something really special about it. Does it double as a gun safe? Does it conceal a hidden camera? Does the cover act as a charging staging for my phone or my smartwatch? Is there a secret compartment to hide valuables? The box is just an example, I have nothing against making boxes.

What fits today's lifestyle that can be made out of wood?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'll bet if you diversify a bit and take your stuff out to local shows you'll sell some stuff. I'm giving advice here on things I haven't done, but I've been a marketer for awhile and have an idea. You want to sell to women. You want to sell to women buying for their homes (that's your shaker boxes), to women buying gifts (gifts for the guy who has everything like those postal boxes above - everybody knows about postal boxes now though), and especially to well to do grandmothers spoiling their grandkids. The last is not something likely to be easy to find a woodworking product to appeal to.

In doing some craft shows over the years I noticed the vendors making a killing were selling ladies things or food. Ladies clothing, jewelry, housewares and decor. Some people have figured out how to make wooden bracelets and rings.

Personally I intend to get back into making guitars and I know marketing will be a big part of it since I don't need any more guitars myself. Guitars are played by 7% of the population, most of whom aren't very serious, but if you can make sophisticated things like guitars there can be a lot of what I call headroom in the market. Same with tables and chairs. River tables are huge these days. I dislike that style personally but I see the appeal. River charcuterie boards can be an entry level product. Get a heat brand for your boards. You can make cutting boards with a drum sander but everybody is doing it and the sanding is slow plus it's tricky to make them special enough to make it worth the time.

Good luck. Hope you get some ideas from the thread.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I had a good run one year making coffee scoops and spoons. It was tons of fun the wood from scraps.
The only way I could ever make a profit was to find a duplicator for my spoon design. Still looking.








Here's my coffee scoops. Walnut,mahogany and maple.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

the ole gal and i have been hitting up a little artisans show once a month from sept to may once a month, been a hoot, we sell boards, and all kinds of misc. items, made in the shop, meeting a gaggle of great folks, and some awesome artists, (something i lack, my imagination on designs left me years ago, its vacant. lol) so i see something and mimic it, or close to it or whatever is in my skill set. As i'm reasonably well off i donate 80% or so to a couple groups, keeping just enough to buy some more dust material. Keeps me out of the bar, and in the shop. lol
and the ole gal loves sanding, thank goodness, as i hate it, me hands just don't do well with an orbital any more, just picked up a 150 festool, so we'll see. 
i just like making stuff, have a couple hope chests to finish up for the three grandaughters ,see how summer goes,

can say its a finicky market, something may not sell for a few months and then boom, it all goes at once, 
couple ole vets i know make pens, and they are a hoot, we team up and hit a few different shows once in a while, fun when you have company, 
good luck ,make some dust, even if it doesn't sell, 
rj in az


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm sure anyone here can give you some very good ideas. Here's a couple thoughts to ponder.

If you have a local Cigar Shop in your area. Walk in and talk with them. Ask what type of Humidors and pipes they like. They like talking about and smoking Cigars and pipes with everybody. You could be making some Humidors with Spanish Cedar lining or pipes out of Briar wood for them to sell in their shop. Briar is the best wood for smoking pipes. The pipe style I'd would ask about or show an example of, would be similar to a Sherlock Holmes pipe or something unique. I would stick with Briar wood for pipes, because it's the best for pipe making. Fire resistant and it's ability to absorb moisture. The true pipe smoker uses Briar wood pipes. Check out the how-to videos that Grant Bratson made on pipe making. "Tinder Box" our local Cigar lounge, the owner showed me some Cigar Magazines with articles of making a quality Cigar Humidor.

I'm retired and was also looking for a simple way to make something without getting a 9 to 5 job. I specialize in Hope Chests and Cedar Chest. Not a lot of people want to spend $615 or more for them. So, my clientele is primarily grandparents buying a Graduation, Christmas, or Sweet 16 birthday gifts. Or a toy box with drawers for Hot Wheels.

I do offer furniture restoration (a niche of it's own) and wood furniture repair.

I also make Wooden Urns for some of the local Funeral Homes. I got my foot in the door with showing them a Urn I made and offering them some Wooden Urns on consignment. Now they pay for them instead of consignment. Easier for them this way and they liked the quality of my Wooden Urns. One of the Funeral Homes I made a corner floor display, to display four Urns (was free to them, as long as they displayed my Urns on it). They also liked that I would have extra Urns in my inventory and offered free same day delivery. Instead of having to wait for shipping from a supplier. I offer to put name plates on them and offer decal images that I could put in front of the Urns' surface.

Sometimes I run out Urns and have to rush to make more. (I should be keeping eight or ten of them in stock). Once when I was out of Urns, I got a call from another Funeral Home and they were desperate for a Wooden Urn. Their shipment wasn't in yet and they needed a Wooden Urn for a Funeral Service then directly to the burial plot, the next afternoon. I built one that night and used Minwax Sanding Sealer to save time (because I dries in 25 minutes and able to handle it in 45 minutes) instead of stain and finish. I sorta saved their reputation. They didn't have to use a black plastic box for the Funeral Service and bury the remains in a black plastic box. And now they're also a regular customer.

I don't really like the Craft Shows. You need to make a bunch of stuff to sell. Spend two days at the Craft Show If they don't sell, now you have to lug that stuff back home. Smalls sell easier (banana rack, paper towel holder that sits on the counter, quality pizza cutter, letter opener, candle holder with candle, napkin holder, trivets, etc.). Impulse sales. Which are low priced items that one can pull out a twenty or two to pay for it. Unless you offer to take credit cards (like the Square Credit Card Reader). Not a lot of people will spend $35 for a ink pen unless it's for a gift. But I will do the shows occasionally, sharing a booth with another person (a friend who makes bracelets or another friend that makes banana bread for sell).

Having a simple web-page is all you need. You don't need the expense of a commerce web site. Use Wix or Go-Daddy to start the web-page. You will get the same Google results as a expensive commerce web site. I started with a Hibu web page and facebook page and advertised in the local Senior Citizen Center monthly News-Letter/Paper. For the first six months, now I don't advertise at all. Anyone Googling for a local woodworker or furniture repair will still see you years later. If you want, start just a facebook page for free. The Google search will bring up your facebook page under woodworking. I only posted a picture of my contact info and pictures of past work from 2017. I don't update my facebook page. Still getting calls from people searching with Google.


----------

